# Someones coming home surprise



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Well it is because of the people here and on BDs that I came out of retirement to full fill a proud fathers wish for a present for his son returning home after several deployments in Iraq. This is just one retired vets way of saying thanks to at least one of your proud men and women who serve this country selflessly. Agree with the war or not our boys and girls are ordered to do a job and they do it at great risk. I for one wish I could make them all something special.
Here are some pics. The weave that isnt tied off was the first try. It and the second one met with the razor(my mistakes), it is a ***** getting old. LOL


----------



## Scott Kleppe (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow, Very Nice Doc!!!!


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

A fine Job


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

That screams USA! Beautiful job, and what a neat thing to do for a vet! Jerry


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

That is so nice, and a beautiful work of art.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Sorry forgot this picture. Had to resize it


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Awesome is to little a word for that sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet is better.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

I know you Navy guys don't salute indoors, but here's one for ya Doc. SALUTE!


----------



## mrrwally (Mar 16, 2006)

Doc,
You are an inspiration to us all in many more ways than one. Your wraps are beautiful, but your patriotism and compassion are also. I feel proud and humble just to call you a friend. WHADDA GUY!!!


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Man , doc that is very nice I have got to get one of your rods for my collection!!!!!once again very nice your work is always inspiring! .............Dave


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*Wow....*

*Doc....*
* I am almost at a loss for words...that is magnificant !!*


*ML...:texasflag *


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL !!!! Almost to nice to fish with.
Great job and thanks for caring about our troops !!
God Bless


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wow i wish i had that kind of skill way 2 go


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Speechless.....Doc, without a doubt, you are the man. What a tribute to this great American. Thank you.


mlv said:


> *Doc....*
> *I am almost at a loss for words...that is magnificant !!*
> 
> *ML...:texasflag *


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

That is awesome Doc! I love the flag wrap! How did you do the blue? Thanks for honoring out Servicemen!


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*American Beauty*

That's an American Beauty there Doc. You're one *GREAT AMERICAN*. Always a treat to see your work. Salute also.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Doc beautiful work and perfect as always. I will say the blue in the chevron is a very nice touch. Mark


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Doc, that is awesome. Thanks for doing it. And thanks to the guys and gals in the service.


----------



## Stan Grace (Dec 13, 2007)

*Patriots*

Doc thanks for reminding all of us about *Patriots* and *Patriotism*. Great work!


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Terrynj said:


> That is awesome Doc! I love the flag wrap! How did you do the blue? Thanks for honoring out Servicemen!


The Blue is Holland blue astro. That is blue and met. silver twist like Gudebrod Trimar.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Great work as always, Doc.


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*Wonderful work, Doc! What a great tribute to this person's service to us and our country.*


----------



## BigJohnBlair (Apr 18, 2006)

You are the best........Can I come and work in your shop for a year.......smile


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Doc, want to tell you thanks. That will make that paratrooper very happy! Beautiful!


----------



## Shieldski (Dec 2, 2007)

**** fine work as always, Doc. You always keep the bar high. Thanks so much for posting and thanks for all the support in the past and the future.
Jeff


----------

